# Moving to Thailand in 3 years



## Guest

Hi I am planning to move to Thailand in 3 years once I finish my degree and receive my designation as a chartered accountant. I have a few questions that I was hoping you guys could give me some ideas about. 

Can I get a reasonable job as a CA in Thailand that will allow me to live at least an upper middle class pay scale that I I've come to expect in Canada. I know the quality of life is considerably different but how would the demand for a job in my field and my salary be compared to Canada's? Living expense are a lot lower and I'm sure it would convert based on that. Ill just end there. Any insights would be great. I've just began my research and was just looking for some thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## Tipa

Hi JetsDG
Looking for a job in Thailand is not easy neither nor harder to find. Most expats here will work as hospitality field such as hotel, translator and language teacher. However, you'll get good benefits if you apply via oversea website or transferring from branch in other country to work here. By the way, suggest internship program is a good way as well to try living here in short period too if you're still studying


----------



## cnx_bruce

Jets, look at any expat in thailand online forum (and there are dozens) and every week you will see at least one post just like yours. Read some of the replies they get as the answers are always mostly the same. Also google search on 'thailand work permit' to get some idea of the hoops a potential employer must jump through to employ you, rather than thousands of available and bi-lingual (to some extent) Thais ... for a fraction of the salary they would need to pay you.


----------



## stednick

*Planning/Goals*



JetsDG04 said:


> Hi I am planning to move to Thailand in 3 years once I finish my degree and receive my designation as a chartered accountant. I have a few questions that I was hoping you guys could give me some ideas about.
> 
> Can I get a reasonable job as a CA in Thailand that will allow me to live at least an upper middle class pay scale that I I've come to expect in Canada. I know the quality of life is considerably different but how would the demand for a job in my field and my salary be compared to Canada's? Living expense are a lot lower and I'm sure it would convert based on that. Ill just end there. Any insights would be great. I've just began my research and was just looking for some thoughts. Thanks.


Jets:

Why are you "planning" on moving to Thailand in three years? I'm going to play the devil's advocate. Have you been to Thailand and in what venue? Were you a tourist who was treated like a king? Have you actually lived on the economy in Thailand? Or any other foreign country for that matter? As you are just beginning your research, and are targeting a three year out milestone, you have plenty of time to think this through and adjust your goals.

The desired "reasonable" job must be found prior to your move to Thailand. To land in Thailand with the expectation that your "foreign" training is the ticket to an upper middle class pay scale is fairy tale thinking. This may be the case if you are a fluent Thai citizen, with connections, who trained overseas. If your actual case is that you are a Canadien citizen who thinks that the tropical paradise of Thailand is full of unfilled openings for us highly trained westerners with English, and/or French (Spanish, German, etc.), as the case may be, mother languages, you are mistaken. Thailand has "few" job openings available. Many restrictions on what employment a foreigner can legally perform, a strict and enforced requirement for a work permit, and serious potholes on the road to legal, full time, lucrative (western salary standard), employment. 

The important insights I offer is: 1) Why Thailand? Why not Cambodia, Vietnam, Malaysia, Singapore, or Indonesia? What is the actual reasoning behind your desire to move to Thailand. Other southeast Asia countries may be a better fit in your long term plan. 2) Employment. Employment is the number one hindrance to the plan. For your plan to succeed you need to secure your employment prior to your relocation. To protect yourself you must negotiate a "reasonable" salary with allowances and perks, such as airfare, vacations, holidays, etc. Be careful that you don't wind up in a foreign country abandoned by an employer who went broke, or in a foreign country where the political climate changed or had a military or political coup. i..e. Indonesia in early 1998. 

As I stated earlier, this is Devil's Advocate talk to help your form your plan. You have three years. Plenty of time to formalize and detail your plan. I would start by looking at the current legal visa requirements of all the southeast Asian countries. I would also investigate the actual cost-of-living to maintain the upper middle class life style you desire. Don't forget to investigate the tax implications of both the host Foreign country you will be living in and the Canadien taxation of foreign earned income. Finally I would launch my job search approximately one year prior to my targeted relocation date.

I hope this helps. Good Luck.


----------



## Cer

Check if there is a tax treaty between your home country and your destination country.
*Try to find a job with an international company as expat.(mostly limited duration !)
*Start your own company(financial requirements and the need of hiring at least 4 Thai)


----------



## canamom

JetsDG04 said:


> Hi I am planning to move to Thailand in 3 years once I finish my degree and receive my designation as a chartered accountant. I have a few questions that I was hoping you guys could give me some ideas about.
> 
> Can I get a reasonable job as a CA in Thailand that will allow me to live at least an upper middle class pay scale that I I've come to expect in Canada. I know the quality of life is considerably different but how would the demand for a job in my field and my salary be compared to Canada's? Living expense are a lot lower and I'm sure it would convert based on that. Ill just end there. Any insights would be great. I've just began my research and was just looking for some thoughts. Thanks.


So hello from Thailand,
My husband and I and our 10 year old son have been here for 5 months.
Oh boy do I have advice for you!!!!!
You will not know what thailand is like until you live here at leat 5 months, so if we could do it again this is my advice to you"
Do not sell your home in Canada,,,( you just might not like it here). I complained about canada and the taxes my entire life....Now I can't wait to go home and kiss the Canadian ground. 
Yes it is cheaper here for Thai people.....after a while you will learn they are the biggest discriminators any country has ever met,,,and they do not hide it... There is one price for you and one price for them.
The thai smile every one so fondly speaks of: Well here is some news...alot of the smile is a F- you smile, like passive agressive....they will give you what you are asking for,but you will pay,,,,They will give it so much that it will not be good anymore. Thai people are set, and do not think outside the box., this coupled with the attitude of the foriegner is stupid. ( oh I know I will hear from everyone who "loves Thailand") the big question is why do they or are they just lying saying they love it so save face,when they told their families they are moving sold their homes,,,,Unless you are into every kind of sexual preversion, and being fulfilled that way , I can't imagine any one loves thai land.
Monks will out walk your taxi in Bangkok, The traffic is out of this world. The grocery store are jammed packed, as are the malls,,,,,
There are taxi drivers that clearly have Tuberculosis and you are locked in a vehicle breathing their coughing,,,yes check it out the rate of tuberculosis. Even though you get vaccinated it does not fully protect you.
Think of Thailand like a casino....You play for a little while you win, but stay in the casino for a long time and the house always wins,,,,,they make sure of it.
Thai people do want you here doing business,,,,you mean money. They also don't really like you. Don't ever expect a Thai person that has been born and raised from here to have any other thought.
If you enjoy waiting for the cable guy at home for 4 hours, in thai land you will wait weeks, EBB stood us up for 4 weeks making appointments and never showing up. This place will make you feel like a crazy person,,some days you will love it the next day you will hate it so bad you want to quit and run home.
Well we are running home,,, I hate it here. I don't care if I ever see it again.
It is nice to get out of the snow, but you will find that it is so hot out that you will run for the airconditioner. I spend less time outside now than ever in Canada, and I love the heat.
Make sure your contract is solid and if they don't want to sign it see it as a sign.
To rent well in a home you are looking at60,000.00 to 90,000.00 baht for a furished home and this is not absolute luxury.
Make sure your company covers all your satellite, electricity,water. Make sure they have a driver for you, if you have a wife she should have a driver full time or taxi and bts allowance. 300 Baht there and back to the grocery store, depending on where you live.
If they are flying you here, they should fly you and family home 2 times a year on the company. The company should pay for theschool for children completely.
Your company should pay for all vaccines. All small appliances, What happens if by chance they fired you or let you go??? Who pays for the contracted apartment or house, and who flys you home. They should give you a container allowance, for shipping on the way out. You will acccumulate stuff here, your company should pay for you to get back home. They should pay full medical.
Have it set up that in 5 months you will decide if you really weant to stay, cause I am telling you, it is difficult daily. No one speaks of this!!! No one wqnts to tell the truth, of the corruption, the scams, the prositutes, women that you will think are women and have been raised boys.About thai women who right infront of your wife will flirt, They don't care if you and your wife break up, they would love that then they will move in for the kill. Take your money and say see you later.
I know some stories of thai marriages that would blow your mind.
So whether you have family or not you are in danger here being a man, plain and simple. The women are beautiful and sweet and you might just fall for the scam they lay before you. Be careful. as a fellow canadian I can offer you this advice.
Lastly there is a saying here in thai land "farang roo mark my dee" meaning farngs who know too much (about thailand) are no good....Gullible tourists are great.
We head home Friday and I will be the most patriotic canadian for a while...till I forget the stupidity of thailand.


----------



## Cer

canamom said:


> So hello from Thailand,
> My husband and I and our 10 year old son have been here for 5 months.
> Oh boy do I have advice for you!!!!!
> You will not know what thailand is like until you live here at leat 5 months, so if we could do it again this is my advice to you"
> Do not sell your home in Canada,,,( you just might not like it here). I complained about canada and the taxes my entire life....Now I can't wait to go home and kiss the Canadian ground.
> Yes it is cheaper here for Thai people.....after a while you will learn they are the biggest discriminators any country has ever met,,,and they do not hide it... There is one price for you and one price for them.
> The thai smile every one so fondly speaks of: Well here is some news...alot of the smile is a F- you smile, like passive agressive....they will give you what you are asking for,but you will pay,,,,They will give it so much that it will not be good anymore. Thai people are set, and do not think outside the box., this coupled with the attitude of the foriegner is stupid. ( oh I know I will hear from everyone who "loves Thailand") the big question is why do they or are they just lying saying they love it so save face,when they told their families they are moving sold their homes,,,,Unless you are into every kind of sexual preversion, and being fulfilled that way , I can't imagine any one loves thai land.
> Monks will out walk your taxi in Bangkok, The traffic is out of this world. The grocery store are jammed packed, as are the malls,,,,,
> There are taxi drivers that clearly have Tuberculosis and you are locked in a vehicle breathing their coughing,,,yes check it out the rate of tuberculosis. Even though you get vaccinated it does not fully protect you.
> Think of Thailand like a casino....You play for a little while you win, but stay in the casino for a long time and the house always wins,,,,,they make sure of it.
> Thai people do want you here doing business,,,,you mean money. They also don't really like you. Don't ever expect a Thai person that has been born and raised from here to have any other thought.
> If you enjoy waiting for the cable guy at home for 4 hours, in thai land you will wait weeks, EBB stood us up for 4 weeks making appointments and never showing up. This place will make you feel like a crazy person,,some days you will love it the next day you will hate it so bad you want to quit and run home.
> Well we are running home,,, I hate it here. I don't care if I ever see it again.
> It is nice to get out of the snow, but you will find that it is so hot out that you will run for the airconditioner. I spend less time outside now than ever in Canada, and I love the heat.
> Make sure your contract is solid and if they don't want to sign it see it as a sign.
> To rent well in a home you are looking at60,000.00 to 90,000.00 baht for a furished home and this is not absolute luxury.
> Make sure your company covers all your satellite, electricity,water. Make sure they have a driver for you, if you have a wife she should have a driver full time or taxi and bts allowance. 300 Baht there and back to the grocery store, depending on where you live.
> If they are flying you here, they should fly you and family home 2 times a year on the company. The company should pay for theschool for children completely.
> Your company should pay for all vaccines. All small appliances, What happens if by chance they fired you or let you go??? Who pays for the contracted apartment or house, and who flys you home. They should give you a container allowance, for shipping on the way out. You will acccumulate stuff here, your company should pay for you to get back home. They should pay full medical.
> Have it set up that in 5 months you will decide if you really weant to stay, cause I am telling you, it is difficult daily. No one speaks of this!!! No one wqnts to tell the truth, of the corruption, the scams, the prositutes, women that you will think are women and have been raised boys.About thai women who right infront of your wife will flirt, They don't care if you and your wife break up, they would love that then they will move in for the kill. Take your money and say see you later.
> I know some stories of thai marriages that would blow your mind.
> So whether you have family or not you are in danger here being a man, plain and simple. The women are beautiful and sweet and you might just fall for the scam they lay before you. Be careful. as a fellow canadian I can offer you this advice.
> Lastly there is a saying here in thai land "farang roo mark my dee" meaning farngs who know too much (about thailand) are no good....Gullible tourists are great.
> We head home Friday and I will be the most patriotic canadian for a while...till I forget the stupidity of thailand.


Reading your story,I feel really sad for you.
You were obviously never ready at all to make your move to Thailand.
I know Thailand since 1975 and married in 1977 with my Thai wife.I prepared my retirement to Thailand very well ( under consideration that my wife was outside Thailand for 25 years and now it could be my turn to stay with her for the next 25 years in Thailand).
As an expat I lived (with my family) in USA-Europe and Far East in 6 different countries so I think my attitude towards other countries is relaxed
I can understand some of the remarks that you make about Thailand but........there are many remarks to be made about our home countries too.

I am living a happy retirement life IN Thailand for over 7 years now.I have a few Thai friends (I am not using the word "friend" that easy!!) that I can rely on.I mostly understand the culture difference and I will avoid to confront them with those differences.I am living here and not in my home country.

I have only a few "farang" people that I trust and feel comfortable with.Mostly because of different life style.

Success for Thailand retirement:
*knowledge (limited in my case ) of the language.
*healthy income.
*health insurance.
*feeling and acceptance of other culture.
*at least 62 years of age:tongue1:


----------



## Mweiga

canamom said:


> So hello from Thailand,
> My husband and I and our 10 year old son have been here for 5 months.
> Oh boy do I have advice for you!!!!!
> You will not know what thailand is like until you live here at leat 5 months, so if we could do it again this is my advice to you"
> Do not sell your home in Canada,,,( you just might not like it here). I complained about canada and the taxes my entire life....Now I can't wait to go home and kiss the Canadian ground.
> Yes it is cheaper here for Thai people.....after a while you will learn they are the biggest discriminators any country has ever met,,,and they do not hide it... There is one price for you and one price for them.
> The thai smile every one so fondly speaks of: Well here is some news...alot of the smile is a F- you smile, like passive agressive....they will give you what you are asking for,but you will pay,,,,They will give it so much that it will not be good anymore. Thai people are set, and do not think outside the box., this coupled with the attitude of the foriegner is stupid. ( oh I know I will hear from everyone who "loves Thailand") the big question is why do they or are they just lying saying they love it so save face,when they told their families they are moving sold their homes,,,,Unless you are into every kind of sexual preversion, and being fulfilled that way , I can't imagine any one loves thai land.
> Monks will out walk your taxi in Bangkok, The traffic is out of this world. The grocery store are jammed packed, as are the malls,,,,,
> There are taxi drivers that clearly have Tuberculosis and you are locked in a vehicle breathing their coughing,,,yes check it out the rate of tuberculosis. Even though you get vaccinated it does not fully protect you.
> Think of Thailand like a casino....You play for a little while you win, but stay in the casino for a long time and the house always wins,,,,,they make sure of it.
> Thai people do want you here doing business,,,,you mean money. They also don't really like you. Don't ever expect a Thai person that has been born and raised from here to have any other thought.
> If you enjoy waiting for the cable guy at home for 4 hours, in thai land you will wait weeks, EBB stood us up for 4 weeks making appointments and never showing up. This place will make you feel like a crazy person,,some days you will love it the next day you will hate it so bad you want to quit and run home.
> Well we are running home,,, I hate it here. I don't care if I ever see it again.
> It is nice to get out of the snow, but you will find that it is so hot out that you will run for the airconditioner. I spend less time outside now than ever in Canada, and I love the heat.
> Make sure your contract is solid and if they don't want to sign it see it as a sign.
> To rent well in a home you are looking at60,000.00 to 90,000.00 baht for a furished home and this is not absolute luxury.
> Make sure your company covers all your satellite, electricity,water. Make sure they have a driver for you, if you have a wife she should have a driver full time or taxi and bts allowance. 300 Baht there and back to the grocery store, depending on where you live.
> If they are flying you here, they should fly you and family home 2 times a year on the company. The company should pay for theschool for children completely.
> Your company should pay for all vaccines. All small appliances, What happens if by chance they fired you or let you go??? Who pays for the contracted apartment or house, and who flys you home. They should give you a container allowance, for shipping on the way out. You will acccumulate stuff here, your company should pay for you to get back home. They should pay full medical.
> Have it set up that in 5 months you will decide if you really weant to stay, cause I am telling you, it is difficult daily. No one speaks of this!!! No one wqnts to tell the truth, of the corruption, the scams, the prositutes, women that you will think are women and have been raised boys.About thai women who right infront of your wife will flirt, They don't care if you and your wife break up, they would love that then they will move in for the kill. Take your money and say see you later.
> I know some stories of thai marriages that would blow your mind.
> So whether you have family or not you are in danger here being a man, plain and simple. The women are beautiful and sweet and you might just fall for the scam they lay before you. Be careful. as a fellow canadian I can offer you this advice.
> Lastly there is a saying here in thai land "farang roo mark my dee" meaning farngs who know too much (about thailand) are no good....Gullible tourists are great.
> We head home Friday and I will be the most patriotic canadian for a while...till I forget the stupidity of thailand.


That was quite a post and , dare I say it , represents the extreme negative end of the Thai experience. That's not to say all of what was written does not exist - it does , and from a certain perspective is pretty accurate. 

It is only one perspective however , and again dare I say it , a very western one. If you come from a western society and have not experienced living in Thailand (or other oriental cultures) before , then you may be forgiven for making these assessments after very limited exposure to the society. 

Five months is far too short a period to thoroughly evaluate Thailand life with all its yins and yangs. You were also probably greatly handicapped by conventional western living behind closed doors without close Thai interaction at a family level - I'm assuming your husband is not Thai.

Having lived here in a Thai family environment for the past six years and been a regular visitor to Thailand and SE Asia since the mid '90s , your experience is definitely not mine although I do understand that as a married western female trying to assimilate with Thai society you will come up against issues that I didn't as a single western male.

Happy landings back in Canada and how about writing another post on your Thailand experience after a few months back in the your old familiar homeland routine with the benefit of distance and more time elapsed - a modified perspective perhaps ?


----------



## cooked

Mr Canamom.
I'm sorry you don't like Thailand, but this may be your fault, not Thailand's. The fact that you expect the company to look after everything for you isn't a good sign, you need to be fiercely independent to make it here.

And oh dear, this isn't the Thailand that I know, you are living in Bangkok. Did you ever get out into the 'real Thailand'? 90 000 Baht for a house? This is way over the top, why do you need a house? I couldn't live like a Thai but I know families of three paying 4 000 for a concrete box, eating off the floor. So in between there is a whole gamut of variants. Out in Isaan, I know a guy with a nice house living on 33 000 Bahts a month. 
You wait a long time for workers to turn up ? This isn't new, go and live in the UK, you'll see the same thing. No cable? Go out and learn the Thai language with the money you would have spent on cable fees.
Your stories about Thai marriages are mostly true, but I know so many people that have happily settled down with a Thai lady (even bar girls) that are happy, as I am. These stories you don't hear about, they are boring to other people.
Your story sounds like a mixture of severe culture shock + lack of willingness to find out what's what ( which is the same thing). I can't find anything positive about your 'advice' at all. 
Also you are talking about your particular case, how about people coming here alone looking for a job? It can be done. Retirées? A great life for people that can adjust. 
Thai women? At least they are honest, what happens to guys in the States that get divorced? They lose just about everything. I am very happy with my lady, I have told her that if she or her family need something, we discuss it, maybe I buy it, but I will never give cash to anyone. I was warned about Thai women: I don't care, marriage is a financial thing, we look after each other as long as we are together, it's a deal, see? 
The remarks of Mr cer are very sensible.


----------



## Song_Si

your view appears to be of Bangkok rather than Thailand.
I have never been to Bangkok apart from brief transits to/from airport on the fringe of the city, and one six hour city sightseeing accompanying a school trip. Not for me. I didn't move to this country to live in another big city, with so many of the same problems/issues any large city may have. 
What did you expect re traffic/smog/costs etc?
Your experiences are vastly different to anything i have encountered in my years living here. Especially re costs, we leased a new 2bdr house March 2011 after 2yrs Phuket then Sa Kaeo, and still here, 3,500 b per month, a no exit (quiet) street surrounded by established orchards in one of the best fruit-growing regions in the country.
Internet took a week to be installed, but we had a visit on day one to see what was needed as house had not previously been wired; as scheduled, installer arrived on time; left his cellphone number in case we ever had a problem, and have called him once when he only needed to re-program the modem - no fee. Cable tv less than a week, again no existing wiring, there was no extra charge for this, and we pay 950b per 3mths.
We have to buy drinking water, but this is delivered @ 10 b per 20 litres. Water supply costs us around 90-100b per month; we don't have aircon, property owner offered to install but declined - didn't have it in our previous locations, one of the attractions for me was the warm climate and I don't find living in aircon particularly healthy.
Very different to Bangkok of course, a town of approx 5000, but 12km away there are shopping malls, cinemas etc in the city. 3hrs to Suvarnabhumi airport so not too isolated. 



> I can't imagine any one loves thai land


I'd leave if I didn't. 
Good family and friends, climate, social and sporting life - think i could live anywhere that met those requirements.


----------



## stednick

To All:

Regarding canamoms post. Welcome to the real world. 

First. Canamom does not state why the family moved to Thailand. I will make the assumption that her husband was offered, and accepted, employment in the land of smiles. I also assume that Thailand was presented in the most favorable, exotic, fairyland, tourist brochure land-of-smiles light available. I also assume that the family did not do an in-depth investigation of Thailand. They did not correctly manage their expectations.

This last paragraph sounds highly negative toward canamom, it is not. Canamom is providing a very valuable lesson to those who will listen. Canamom, I thank you for presenting your experience in a detailed listing of the many problems your family encountered in the land-of-smiles and the disappointments found. Thailand is not for everyone. I also applaud your advice to the original poster as to detailed perks, allowances and compensations that should be included in an employment contract for Thailand, or for any foreign country for that matter. The most important item you recommend is the five month evaluation/bail-out clause.

I have "lived" in, and "vacationed" in, several foreign countries. There is a vast difference between the two. The majority, not all but the majority, of information available for a country is typically presented in a vacation presentation format emphasizing the good points. Before considering living on the economy in a foreign country you must investigate the advice provided from the Expats living on the economy in that particular country.

To All: Do your due diligence. Heed canamom's lessons learned . Do not allow yourself to fall into a untenable situation. You are responsible to and for yourself. Do NOT take this responsibility lightly. Caveat emptor.

I thank canamom for her post and I thank the other posters for your experiences. The views provide very valuable information to both expats and expat wannabes. Thank you all.


----------



## TomC

*Why?*



JetsDG04 said:


> Hi I am planning to move to Thailand in 3 years .....


Thailand is a low wage country with long history of keeping foreigners out. Thus, you can't buy land and work visa is only for certain occupation like teaching English. Otherwise, it's very difficult. Why would you want to go to work in a low wage country that doesn't want you there?


----------



## xtr3mx7

I'm backing canamom's post here. 

I was living in Bangkok before moving to Hat Yai, and then Songkhla, and I must say that there aren't much differences between Bangkok and the other parts of Thailand.

However, I have to admit that not all Thais are after money as I have encountered some kind and generous Thais. It depends mostly on their family background. So, prior to moving into a place, have a look at the neighborhood, and think about the pros and cons.

Living in Thailand is an every day struggle. Keep in mind that Thailand moves forward 3 steps and goes backward 5 steps, and it'll always be the case. Even Thais admit it themselves.

In our institution, we had seen new comers that quit soon after because they gets disillusioned.

So expect some tough time here in Thailand if you are not fully prepared, be it mentally and physically.

Cheers.


----------



## highonthai

WOW!
A car and driver for the wife too?
Sounds to me that you would not be happy anywhere you went.
I'm guessing you left your silver spoon back in Canada.


----------

